# Octanaut Transformers



## BNFOS (Sep 20, 2019)

Can the 42TL002 transformers in the Octanaut be substituted with different units?  (http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/transformer-for-tycho-octavia/ for example).   I ask only because the 42TL002 is going to be expensive to acquire in Canada (unless someone has a source?)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## okeephoss (Oct 1, 2021)

You ever get a solution to this?  Those transformers are nowhere to be found.


----------



## Coda (Oct 1, 2021)

You know, I read this thread title as “opulent transformers,” and immediately imagined a transformer with rhinestones…


----------



## okeephoss (Oct 1, 2021)

Coda said:


> You know, I read this thread title as “opulent transformers,” and immediately imagined a transformer with rhinestones…


cool... any input though?


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 2, 2021)

In the UK but his p&p is pretty reasonable

Might be worth messaging to see what he can do if you're outside the UK






						Xicon 42TL002-RC [TF025] - £4.00 : Bitsbox, Electronic Component Suppliers UK
					

Bitsbox Xicon 42TL002-RC [TF025] - Audio signal transformer. Z = 10k(pri) 2k(sec). R = 500R(pri) 200R(sec).



					www.bitsbox.co.uk
				




In fact here's his postage costs not the worst






						Shipping & Returns : Bitsbox, Electronic Component Suppliers UK
					

Bitsbox : Shipping & Returns - Capacitors Resistors Potentiometers Switches Semiconductors Optoelectronics Enclosures Batteries & Holders Cable/Wire Circuit Protection Connectors & Leads Crystals & Resonators Data Cables Hardware Tools Inductors Motors Pound Shop Relays & Solenoids Semicon...



					www.bitsbox.co.uk


----------



## Wizardofwoz66 (Aug 2, 2022)

Coming to check to see if anyone knows of a source for these now? I'm in the US but willing to pay international shipping depending on cost. BitBox is out of stock. ABRA says they have them in stock, but I was then told that they don't. Thanks!


----------



## BNFOS (Aug 2, 2022)

Yeah not sure what to say... after a while the https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/42TL002-RC became available and I nabbed a pair. Their site indicates some coming in November... I'd call and talk to a real human before ordering though.  Good Luck!


----------



## Wizardofwoz66 (Aug 2, 2022)

Yeah, that was what I'd seen too. I put in a request for an email when available, I may call them to see what their confidence level is regarding the date though lol


----------

